# hope to move back to Canada



## corfusue (Apr 27, 2014)

I hope I'm on the right forum Iam a Canadian citizen and my husband was a landed immigrant and we lived in Vancouver. Then moved to Greece and have been living here for 36 years. We are now in the process of selling our shop( if the govt. ever lets us) and move back to Canada!! My husband collects pension and old age security from Canada. My question is can we just move back or will he need some kind of papers???? I know of Family sponsorship but I am not in Canada to sponsor him. 
Can someone help???? Would be appreciated


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

corfusue said:


> I hope I'm on the right forum Iam a Canadian citizen and my husband was a landed immigrant and we lived in Vancouver. Then moved to Greece and have been living here for 36 years. We are now in the process of selling our shop( if the govt. ever lets us) and move back to Canada!! My husband collects pension and old age security from Canada. My question is can we just move back or will he need some kind of papers???? I know of Family sponsorship but I am not in Canada to sponsor him.
> Can someone help???? Would be appreciated


Assuming your husband does not have citizenship you will need to sponsor him. Read:-
Sponsor your spouse, partner or children
He can come to Canada with you as a visitor.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

As long as your husband was outside Canada accompanying a Canadian citizen (you!) who is their spouse or common-law partner he should not have lost his landed immigrant status. He should probably apply for a travel document (a one-time visa) at the local Canadian embassy or consulate in order to be allowed back into Canada and then sort out renewing the Permanent Residency (landed immigrant is depreciated) when here.


----------



## corfusue (Apr 27, 2014)

Liam(at)Large said:


> As long as your husband was outside Canada accompanying a Canadian citizen (you!) who is their spouse or common-law partner he should not have lost his landed immigrant status. He should probably apply for a travel document (a one-time visa) at the local Canadian embassy or consulate in order to be allowed back into Canada and then sort out renewing the Permanent Residency (landed immigrant is depreciated) when here.


Thanks for your help. Greeks do not need a visa to go to Canada. So we just go and then he applies for permanent residency???


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

corfusue said:


> Thanks for your help. Greeks do not need a visa to go to Canada. So we just go and then he applies for permanent residency???


You will need a special travel document otherwise he will require a return ticket as he doesn't presently have valid status in Canada.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

benjam said:


> Yes. you need to applies for permanent residency if you want to get a valid status in canada ...


Do not trust this member. He/she just joined today and is writing useless messages.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

benjam said:


> Yes. you need to applies for permanent residency if you want to get a valid status in canada ...


The husband is already a PR (under a previous title). Read the OP and if you don't know don't post!


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

benjam said:


> You are right. If this already a PR then how can a man think it's useless ?


Seems you are just throwing words against the wall and hoping they stick in a valid sentance. This attempt would be a fail.


----------

